# Living at the RMC



## Cadet

Hi all i'm a cadet looking to go to RMC after high school, thing is i can't get a strait answer about what life will be like in the five years of military service i'd have to do afterward!  (like what kind of leave i'd get, would i have to live on a base ect.) I've read brochures and looked it up on websites and all anyone will say to me are the recruitment cliches, "you'll see the world" that kind of thing, all i want to know is if i give most of my twenties to the armed forces am i going to get to have any of the fun that usually comes with that age? or is it just gonna be five years of


----------



## Cadet

What i really want to know is  what kind of job will i get? would i have to live on a base with a curfew? I'd be going in as an  officer so it'd be much easier than as a grunt, am i wrong to expect this kind of freedome while I'm in the armed forces?


----------



## Paish

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Time for me to put on the nervous nelly persona.




Yeah, its waiting, cant do much but go around and do whatever it is you do. You cannot change anything now, so no sense getting too worried. I am pretty excited to see if i will get a call or not!


Paish


----------



## Trinity

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Don't worry everyone will get a call.  Whether it is good news or not is another thing.



I'll get a call?  But I didn't even apply.  Damn.. now that makes me nervous.
What if I DO get in?  I don't want another 4 years of university. I just finished
three years in a masters. 



 ;D


----------



## Paish

kincanucks said:
			
		

> ROTP results are out and the calls will be made in the next few days.



I got a call today, its the happiest day of my life, i am going to be an artillery officer!


----------



## spoon man

Congrats Paish.

I stopped by the CFRC around 1 today, but was told that they didn't have the results yet. Hopefully I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Paish

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Congrads. Just to get a sense of where there are with the calls, where in Canada are you located?



I am in northern alberta.


----------



## Warrior Bard

I got an email last night (Over here anyway, must have been 1800h in Toronto) from the processing officer at CFRC Toronto....

I've been selected for Infantry, four year Program at RMC.

Needless to say I was over the moon


----------



## McInnes

Results are out as previously mentioned. If you have not recieved a call, give your recruiting centre a call and they can tell you the status of your file and whether you have recieved an offer or not, and answer any questions which you may have.


----------



## interpark

first of all, congratulations to all of you accepted into the RMC. I myself recieved a call and will be attending rmc next september. apparently becoming an Artillery officer.. though i believe ill change to infantry. 
oh and i am from Stoney Creek , Ontario. heh, perhaps in a few months we will be meeting each other. 
yep.. life is good...


----------



## McInnes

Artillery wasn't your first choice I gather? Was Infantry above Artillery on your list?


----------



## MC

Seeing as the recruiting center wasn't calling, I decided to go ahead and do so myself. I got some good news, I'll be a Combat Systems Engineer in the Navy! I won't be going to RMC though, which is dissapointing, but hey, life at civy university has its advantages, heh. I guess it would have been too much trouble to take me, seeing as I've done the equivalent of 2 school years already ( finished my CEGEP and a year of university here in Quebec city). I definately wouldn't have wanted to start my degree again from scratch. 

Congratulations to all and looking forward to perhaps meeting some of you all this summer.


----------



## East Side Soprano

Got my call too. Offered the 4 year subsidized program at RMC for arts (I'm planning on MSS). My trade is Infantry. I'm in GTA if you're interested.


----------



## interpark

artillery was above infintry on my list.. i was just torn between the two.. ive been told its not too big of a deal to switch, but my question is for the future infantry officers. are you big guys, ive always imagined infantry officers would have to be rather large. which is why i didnt put it as my first choice. not that im tiny or anything.. average heigh 5'9. how big are infantry officer candidates?


----------



## Big Foot

interpark, I've seen infantry guys of all sizes and heights. 5'9", 6'5", really doesn't matter. as long as you give it everything you've got, you'll be fine.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes

My recruiting officer called just now and she said I was waitlisted.  More waiting   oh well I'm not out of it yet so I'll keep hoping that some people refuse their offers    

Planes


----------



## alan_li_13

OMG!!! They havn't called me yet. What time of the day did they call you guys?
I'm too scared to call them myself.  :crybaby: I'm going crazy man! I'M FREAKIN' OUT!!!


----------



## FSGT Lampkin

Got my call!

Problem is i was in Waterloo so my mom took the call. She said "yeah they said you got cfacs(aircrew selection)....the engineering one (CELE))" which makes no sense.so now i have to call them


----------



## Goose

I applied for ROTP for Air Nav, Aerospace Controller and Aerospace Engineer, preferably at a civie university.  I got the call 2 days ago and I've been offered Aerospace Controller at RMC for a Engineering or Science degree.  I'm absolutely floored!  I wasn't expecting RMC and I have a few questions about it.
1) How much freedom is involved?  Will I have very strict daily duties (scubbing floors, etc)?
2) Is there any kind of hazing?
3) What is the real scoop on life at RMC?

Everyone I know thinks I should take it, and I think I'm going to.  Can anyone give me some tips about RMC?  Anything would help!


----------



## Chags

1.  Not much freedom in First year.. and lots of daily duties.   more freedom and less daily duties in following years, but some weekends are military wkds and you can't leave.

2.  There is no hazing at RMC.  At least not anymore..  

3.  The real scoop is what you make of it.  Its like a regular small university, but with a hell of a lot more school spirit.  You can play lots of sports, do extra-curricular activities, spend all your time studying.. or not of it.  Its up to you.  The course loads are pretty heavy, but there's still lots of time for partying.    Not much military activities during the school year.  I graduated 5 years ago..  and I really enjoyed my time there.  Its all about striking a balance.

Good luck.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> OMG!!! They havn't called me yet. What time of the day did they call you guys?
> I'm too scared to call them myself.   :crybaby: I'm going crazy man! I'M FREAKIN' OUT!!!



I got my call at about 1630 yesterday

planes


----------



## seoulja

I got accepted!!! I was offered signals with engineering degree. I'm so stoked!!


----------



## alan_li_13

HOLY GOD!!!!!!!!!! I MADE IT!!!!!
I just got called rite now by the recruiting office!!!
Armoured officer and SCI/ENG, both what i wanted!!! 
Doing prep year at St. Jean, this means i get to do my para wings with cadets too!!!!!
I'm off the roof man!!!


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

Congrats


----------



## Zombie

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> HOLY GOD!!!!!!!!!! I MADE IT!!!!!
> I just got called rite now by the recruiting office!!!
> Armoured officer and SCI/ENG, both what i wanted!!!
> Doing prep year at St. Jean, this means i get to do my para wings with cadets too!!!!!
> I'm off the roof man!!!



Congrats...keep up your enthusiasm!


----------



## alan_li_13

Thank you all so much!!!
Hey, all of us going to RMC, lets get to know each other. 
My name is Alan Li from Toronto. I heard about RMC from army cadets. I have been in cadets for 2 and a half years. I am planing to play hockey varsity for my sport at RMC. What about u guys?


----------



## Alex252

Congrats Alan, Glad you made it, you sure have wanted it enough . If you could fill me with some info on the prep year program that would be great.


----------



## Paish

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> What about u guys?



Stephen Paish, Northern Alberta, Level 4 Air cadet, NSCE Army cadet, i hope to play rugby as i hear its coming back!


----------



## FSGT Lampkin

James Lampkin, south eastern Ontario, CELE (air).....did air cadets for 6 years, hardcore soccer


----------



## kincanucks

2332Piper said:
			
		

> I'm on the waiting list to be a Log officer, which in my world means a 'no' (lets be honest, if you go to all the trouble to apply to RMC, then you'll probably accept if they offer you a spot).
> 
> I'm not holding my breath to 'wait out just in case'.



You would be surprised as to how many _fools_ do turn it down after going through all the processing.  Good luck.


----------



## Infanteer

No Infantry?  Where are all the snake-eaters?


----------



## seoulja

Justin Yoo, Delta BC, 5 years in air cadets but i quit last year,i'm thinking about playing rugby but i'm pretty sure i'd be a midget running around on the pitch.


----------



## East Side Soprano

Infanteer said:
			
		

> No Infantry?  Where are all the snake-eaters?


I'm in for Infantry.


----------



## alan_li_13

This is awesome guys, i can't wait to see ya there. 


> I'm on the waiting list to be a Log officer, which in my world means a 'no'


Is it possible that you go for an MOC change? There's probably been threads about this. I am still contemplating an MOC change from tanker to infantry, but only if i can get my Jump wings through cadets. Even then, i'll most likely stick with the zipperheads.



> Justin Yoo, Delta BC,


Alright, fellow asian! ;D


----------



## I_Drive_Planes

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You would be surprised as to how many _fools_ do turn it down after going through all the processing.   Good luck.



Thats good to know, there may be hope for me yet!

Planes


----------



## beyondsblue

Congratulations for those of you who made it to RMC!!!
I'm going to apply for it this Sept. (in gr. 11 currently), just wondering if you guys have any tips at all for me? Anything would be good. 
Also, what was your average? I'm kinda worried about this right now, do you look at all your courses or just your core courses( science, math and english)? Because I have a 85 overall average but my science marks are only 60 to 75 ish, lol, going into Arts for sure.


----------



## AirForceWife

My husband just graduated not long ago from RMC (last year).   His average in highschool was 97 or 98% 

Congrats to all those who got accepted!


----------



## East Side Soprano

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> Congratulations for those of you who made it to RMC!!!
> I'm going to apply for it this Sept. (in gr. 11 currently), just wondering if you guys have any tips at all for me? Anything would be good.
> Also, what was your average? I'm kinda worried about this right now, do you look at all your courses or just your core courses( science, math and english)? Because I have a 85 overall average but my science marks are only 60 to 75 ish, lol, going into Arts for sure.



Strike a good balance between all the activities in your life. The really like well-rounded applicants. Be involved in school athletics (at least one or two teams of any sport), school leadership (student council is great, try doing that next year), extra-curricular activities (sports, martial arts etc), volunteering (sustained commitments look better than several one time activities), employment (part-time) and of course, academics. I would strongly suggest getting those science marks up to stay competitive. I got accepted to RMC this year with a 89%-90% grade 12 average. My recruiter looked at core subjects from all 4 years of high school so those are rather important.

I know that finding time for all those things is difficult but if you are able to successfully, then the selection board will reward you for it.

Good luck.


----------



## FredDaHead

I haven't received a call yet.. Should I be worried? And is it a good idea to call the RC, or do I just wait for their call?

Congrats to those who got accepted to RMC, maybe I'll see you guys around...


----------



## Big Foot

At this stage of the game, it would be a good idea to phone the RC.


----------



## Goose

If you refuse an offer for ROTP at RMC, will they still consider you for civvie university?  How do they make they selection between the two?  Can you add any other MOC's at this stage in the application?


----------



## kincanucks

Goose said:
			
		

> If you refuse an offer for ROTP at RMC, will they still consider you for civvie university?   How do they make they selection between the two?   Can you add any other MOC's at this stage in the application?



The CFRC/D will go back to CFRG and query whether there is a Civie U position available but in most cases if you turn down an offer to RMC you are SOL for this year.  No, you are not able to add MOCs at this time.


----------



## Chags

Congrats to all who made it so far..  

by the way I got told exactly 10 years ago yesterday that I was on the waiting list..  but about a week later then told me I was in..

Now its time to prepare yourselves for BOTC..  and take it seriously.. My platoon lost 12 guys.. 

Not everyone will make it through..


----------



## FredDaHead

kincanucks said:
			
		

> The CFRC/D will go back to CFRG and query whether there is a Civie U position available but in most cases if you turn down an offer to RMC you are SOL for this year.   No, you are not able to add MOCs at this time.



I thought you could choose between civvie U and RMC (assuming you had applied for both)? I'll go to RMC if I have to (I wouldn't feel forced--it seems like a great experience and all) but I'd also like to go to civvie U, and the way the recruiter had explained it to me, if you applied to both and got accepted, you could pick whichever you'd rather do.

Mind clearing that up?


----------



## kincanucks

Frederik G said:
			
		

> I thought you could choose between civvie U and RMC (assuming you had applied for both)? I'll go to RMC if I have to (I wouldn't feel forced--it seems like a great experience and all) but I'd also like to go to civvie U, and the way the recruiter had explained it to me, if you applied to both and got accepted, you could pick whichever you'd rather do.
> 
> Mind clearing that up?



You can't choose something if they don't offer it to you.   You put down two choices 1. RMC 2. Civie U   that way if they don't offer you RMC then they may offer you Civie U or nothing.   They don't come back and say: "Hey Mr. Bloggins we have a spot at RMC (your first choice) but if you rather we have one at Civie U (your second choice)."  Conversly, if you had 1. Civie U 2. RMC, they may offer you RMC (because you are super smart) but they will offer you Civie U if you don't want the RMC spot.  Clear as mud?


----------



## FredDaHead

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You can't choose something if they don't offer it to you.   You put down two choices 1. RMC 2. Civie U   that way if they don't offer you RMC then they may offer you Civie U or nothing.   They don't come back and say: "Hey Mr. Bloggins we have a spot at RMC (your first choice) but if you rather we have one at Civie U (your second choice)."   Conversly, if you had 1. Civie U 2. RMC, they may offer you RMC (because you are super smart) but they will offer you Civie U if you don't want the RMC spot.   Clear as mud?



Yep, makes more sense now. I didn't remember ordering the two choices, which was why I was confused. Thanks!


----------



## alan_li_13

> You can't choose something if they don't offer it to you.  You put down two choices 1. RMC 2. Civie U  that way if they don't offer you RMC then they may offer you Civie U or nothing.  They don't come back and say: "Hey Mr. Bloggins we have a spot at RMC (your first choice) but if you rather we have one at Civie U (your second choice)."  Conversly, if you had 1. Civie U 2. RMC, they may offer you RMC (because you are super smart) but they will offer you Civie U if you don't want the RMC spot.  Clear as mud?



So does this also apply to Junior/Senior? If they offer ROTP with a prep year, does it mean that you will have to take it or get nothing at all?


----------



## Basic Person

Got into EME but a degree in Civil Engineering. From BC.



			
				Chags said:
			
		

> Congrats to all who made it so far..
> 
> by the way I got told exactly 10 years ago yesterday that I was on the waiting list..  but about a week later then told me I was in..
> 
> Now its time to prepare yourselves for BOTC..  and take it seriously.. My platoon lost 12 guys..
> 
> Not everyone will make it through..



What kind of people don't pass BOTC? Are they people who regret coming or physically unfit.


----------



## Infanteer

Military Service isn't for everybody - some people simply won't be mentally prepared.  It's fun to watch them thunder in; you can always tell because their lower lip starts to quiver - next thing you know their kit is packed and they're gone....


----------



## FredDaHead

Oh the timing, I told myself I'd call this morning, and just before I called they called me...

AAaaaaand, I've been accepted to RMC, BOTC is on July 4th, and I'm getting my first MOC choice as 71 MARS.

But now I feel I'm kindof, afraid or something. Anybody else feel like that? I've been wanting to go to RMC since I knew what it was, and I'm really interested in my uni program (Military and Strategic Studies), but it feels like something's amiss. Heh, I guess it's just the shock, I'll let it wear off.

I hope everyone else who hasn't gotten their answers, gets a good one.


----------



## Chags

As Infanteer put it, the military is not for everyone.  Just because you were the captain of your basketball team, doesn't mean you can lead a group of people through the completion of a semi-complex task.  Some people cannot handle the pressure of being put in stressful situations, or they arrive too cocky and unwilling to learn.

and for some, this is their first time away from mommy.. and just want to go home.

Like I mentionned, take it seriously, go there with an open mind and prepared to be force-fed a lot of information.


----------



## Basic Person

Do I call my CFRC about the swearing in info, flight info to BOTC, etc or will I get the info via email a couple of weeks before... I tried calling several times but always get the machine. Thnx for all the info so far tho.


----------



## kincanucks

Basic Person said:
			
		

> Do I call my CFRC about the swearing in info, flight info to BOTC, etc or will I get the info via email a couple of weeks before... I tried calling several times but always get the machine. Thnx for all the info so far tho.



Your CFRC will get the required information to you soon.  Relax there is plenty of time.


----------



## Cpl.Banks

Hey all, I've got a few questions, I'm going into grade 11 next year and my average is a solid 80.1%  (yes the .1 counts ;D). I'm interested in the arts then doing something relating to law. I was wondering if with a 80.1 at school in the I.B program, a solid participation in cadets, a part time job and school involvement would help them accept me for a ROTP, or even RMC. I'm torn between civy U because of  the freedom and RMC being fastracked(or so I hear don't blast me for this). I want to go infantry and I am definitely serious about making a career in the CF. If I do also show a commitment to the armed forces will this help my application process? One last thing, do I just go the closest recruitment center and ask about ROTP? the guys I have met before were uhm...special if you will not willing to really answer my question and juts shaving a little of the top if you will. moving off topic I know, thanks if you could answer any of my questions!
UBIQUE!!!!

p.s. Maybe Armored...nah PBI!! ;D


----------



## kincanucks

Cpl.Banks(Cdt.) said:
			
		

> Hey all, I've got a few questions, I'm going into grade 11 next year and my average is a solid 80.1%   (yes the .1 counts ;D). I'm interested in the arts then doing something relating to law. I was wondering if with a 80.1 at school in the I.B program, a solid participation in cadets, a part time job and school involvement would help them accept me for a ROTP, or even RMC. I'm torn between civy U because of   the freedom and RMC being fastracked(or so I hear don't blast me for this). I want to go infantry and I am definitely serious about making a career in the CF. If I do also show a commitment to the armed forces will this help my application process? One last thing, do I just go the closest recruitment center and ask about ROTP? the guys I have met before were uhm...special if you will not willing to really answer my question and juts shaving a little of the top if you will. moving off topic I know, thanks if you could answer any of my questions!
> UBIQUE!!!!
> 
> p.s. Maybe Armored...nah PBI!! ;D



It sounds like you are on the right track so keep it up.  Go to your local CFRC/D and talk with a recruiter.  If you maintain the 80%+ average over the next two years you should have a good chance.


----------



## Drillarmyqueen101

I want to apply at the RMC wheni graduate high school, but do I have to live on base?  ANd does anyone have anymore information on it, could they let me know?  It would be greatly appreciated......thank you!!!


----------



## infamous_p

Drillarmyqueen101 said:
			
		

> I want to apply at the RMC wheni graduate high school, but do I have to live on base?  ANd does anyone have anymore information on it, could they let me know?  It would be greatly appreciated......thank you!!!



How about................

www.rmc.ca

You could start there...


----------



## Drillarmyqueen101

Any idea as to where on their site i would find it?


----------



## Pte_Martin

if you want to go there, I'm guessing you should take the time yourself and do the research. Or if your still in school talk to your guidance councilor


----------



## Lumber

Drillarmyqueen101 said:
			
		

> I want to apply at the RMC wheni graduate high school, but do I have to live on base?  ANd does anyone have anymore information on it, could they let me know?  It would be greatly appreciated......thank you!!!



Unfortunately, terribly, annoyingly, depressingly, frustratingly, aggravatingly and to the point, yes, you have to live on "campus" during your stay here at RMC.


----------



## Gunner98

Drillarmyqueen101 said:
			
		

> Any idea as to where on their site i would find it?



Take a gander at the 'Joining Instructions - First Year Officer Cadets': http://www.rmc.ca/military/ji/ji_e.html
under the subtitle - Arrival at RMC - Arch Parade:

"You will then be marched off the square at approximately 3:00 p.m., under the care of senior OCdts to commence the First Year Orientation Program and the logistics of moving into your room."

Lumber - "you have to live on "campus" during your stay here at RMC."  Could you please clarify the accommodations policy for students in their final year?


----------



## dwalter

Drillarmyqueen101 said:
			
		

> I want to apply at the RMC wheni graduate high school, but do I have to live on base?  ANd does anyone have anymore information on it, could they let me know?  It would be greatly appreciated......thank you!!!



If you are planning on attending RMC then you might also want to look into proofreading your work before pushing that tempting 'post' button. As a current university student I can assure you, professors do not smile when they see "In this critical analysis of PLatos republic i decided i wanted too examin teh relationship between the kalipolis and humanity."

Spot the mistakes, it pained me just to write them...  :

As for accommodations, you will be living on campus with all the other first year students. It helps build teamwork and esprit de corps.


----------



## Lumber

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Lumber - "you have to live on "campus" during your stay here at RMC."  Could you please clarify the accommodations policy for students in their final year?



I'd be happy to Sir,

As of the 2009-2010 academic year, the ability of fourth year cadets to live off campus will have ceased. The 2008-2009 year (next year) will be the last year in which fourth year cadets will be able to do so, and the number of cadets permitted will be less than in previous years. 

From what they have told us, the learning experiences that cadets living off undergo are trumped by the difficulties they face by being away from the rest of the college. Cadets have complained that, because of the live off program, they will not see their sections commanders of flight leaders for weeks at a time (other than a passing glance prior to parade, which is only once or twice a week). 

In light of this and many other factors assessed during the "socialization" project (whose details cadets are not privy too, apparently this goes all the way up to a review board that includes Uncle Rick), they decided to end the live-off program, conveniently just one year before I would be eligible to live off. Darnit.

Cheers!


----------



## Strike

Maybe it had something to do with the second yrs not recognizing the CWC because he lived off base.   ;D


----------



## SeaKingTacco

> Unfortunately, terribly, annoyingly, depressingly, frustratingly, aggravatingly and to the point, yes, you have to live on "campus" during your stay here at RMC.



Oh, the horror.  Does the Ombudsman know about this?  How about about the Canadian Human Rights Commission?  The next thing you know, you might have to wear a uniform and march and follow orders and stuff.... :

For the record, my time living at the College (admittedly it was RRMC, so it automatically, by definition, did not suck) is amongst the best that I have ever had in the Military.  I made friendships that have lasted over twenty years.  I learned leadership, how to get along with my fellow cadets, how to work as a team- and most importantly- I learned to live in a military environment, where timings and small details matter alot.

I would not have traded it for an apartment in town for any amount of money.  Thank the gods that this stupid social experiment that has been running for at least 10 years at RMC is apparently ending and they are getting back to the business of training young officers.

Lumber- you will thank the College later, once (if) you you ever get to a ship.


----------



## DVessey

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> ...
> I would not have traded it for an apartment in town for any amount of money.  Thank the gods that this stupid social experiment that has been running for at least 10 years at RMC is apparently ending and they are getting back to the business of training young officers.
> ...



10 years? As far as I know it only just started last year and will end next year.

As a lab rat in this socialization experiment, I have to say I've enjoyed living off. It's definitely added a few challenges - ie/ biking to the college at 0630 in hail, being the first year CFL - but I didn't really expect RMC to be easy when I signed up. Has it taken away from my "RMC Experience"? I don't think so


----------



## SupersonicMax

DVessey said:
			
		

> 10 years? As far as I know it only just started last year and will end next year.
> 
> As a lab rat in this socialization experiment, I have to say I've enjoyed living off. It's definitely added a few challenges - ie/ biking to the college at 0630 in hail, being the first year CFL - but I didn't really expect RMC to be easy when I signed up. Has it taken away from my "RMC Experience"? I don't think so



I lived out in 2005-2006 and some people live out the year before I did. This isn't new.  People that were common law/married/trying to get common law were permitted to live off base.  I actually enjoyed the living out life.  Got me to mature a little bit and got to manage personnal and professional life, which isn't always easy.

Max


----------



## SupersonicMax

Piper said:
			
		

> I can't resist;
> 
> The fact that they called it a 'socialization project' just confirms, to me, everything that I've been saying about RMC over the past few years. I mean, come on.



Confirms what exactly?


----------



## DVessey

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I lived out in 2005-2006 and some people live out the year before I did. This isn't new.  People that were common law/married/trying to get common law were permitted to live off base.  I actually enjoyed the living out life.  Got me to mature a little bit and got to manage personnal and professional life, which isn't always easy.
> 
> Max



my bad, forgot about the common law/married pers, although I don't believe that will be ending. 

Piper: what does it confirm?


----------



## Lumber

DVessey said:
			
		

> ...although I don't believe that will be ending.



Didn't the DCdts put a ban on getting married/going common-law while at RMC?


----------



## DVessey

Lumber said:
			
		

> Didn't the DCdts put a ban on getting married/going common-law while at RMC?



I haven't looked into this myself, so I can't confirm nor deny for sure. The last thing that was passed down that I remember about this was that the DCdts will be taking a much closer look at each case.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Lumber said:
			
		

> Didn't the DCdts put a ban on getting married/going common-law while at RMC?



I don,t think the CF can actually tell you "You won't get married".  Anyways this is the impression I got when I asked the question when I was there.

Max


----------



## Edward Campbell

A little off topic, but: A few decades ago officers were forbidden to marry until they were 25 years old (it was 21 for other ranks).

In that same period, an officer cadet (RMC) came into the Officer Training Company area looking for his course officer or, I guess, anyone who might help him with an emotional issue. A middle aged plus CFR admin officer (they were called either classified or specialist commissions _waaaaay_ back then) invited the clearly worried cadet (Not me! I never went to the _Charm School_!) into his office for a chat.

"My girlfriend is pregnant," the cadet blubbered, "what can I do? My career is ruined! My dad will kill me! I'll be thrown out of RMC!" The admin officer considered this news, puffed on his pipe and said, "Well, son, look on the bright side: at least you now everything works."


----------



## Old Sweat

Edward, I think you could marry but could not draw marriage allowance until you reached the age of 23 for officers and 21 for other ranks. Officer cadets could not marry, whether at RMC or anywhere else and married soldiers could not be selected for officer training. It seems silly now, but that was the way it worked way back then.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Edward, I think you could marry but could not draw marriage allowance until you reached the age of 23 for officers and 21 for other ranks. Officer cadets could not marry, whether at RMC or anywhere else and married soldiers could not be selected for officer training. It seems silly now, but that was the way it worked way back then.



Are you sure about 23 vs. 25?

You are correct, of course, that one could not be *forbidden* to marry but marriage allowance was not payable untl age _nn_ and, if I recall, the CO could deny permission to live out - another allowance thing.

Highjack! For the youngsters: We all used to get a base pay and rations and quarters were "free." Officers Members who were married, and over the requisite age, drew an additional allowance to help support a wife. Members who were permitted to live out of barracks drew yet another allowance.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

> 10 years? As far as I know it only just started last year and will end next year.



I should have been more clear- for the past 10 years or so, RMC has experimented with all manner of things including- cadets living out, shortened or non-existent recruit terms and reduced Cadet Wing leadership opportunities.  None of this, IMHO, has really contributed towards socializing RMC Officer Cadets into the military life style.  While I think daily standing room inspections, running circles every morning for really minor dress and drill infractions are things best left in past, other really useful things also got cut out in a drive to make RMC more "university-like" and less "military institution like".

Anyway, I had no intention of turning this into yet another "milcol was way tougher in my day" thread...


----------



## yolotuber

Hello all, im wondering if there is any place someone talk about his experience at rmc as a blog or anything , im going there and I would like to see in depth how is it there .


Thank you all!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

yolotuber said:
			
		

> Hello all, im wondering if there is any place someone talk about his experience at rmc as a blog or anything , im going there and I would like to see in depth how is it there .
> 
> 
> Thank you all!



I haven’t searched for blogs, but type in Royal Military College in YouTube and there’s a ton of results showcasing life at RMC and what to expect.  Type RMC in the search bar here, skim through results and you’ll find more personal accounts of people’s time there. I’d assume you’ll probably get a few hits through Google also.


----------

